

Offliberty – Evidence of offline life - signaler
http://offliberty.com/

======
michaelmcmillan
I think most people misunderstand what this site does, totally understandable
given the extremely vague impression it gives off.

It is basically a site which downloads YouTube movies.

~~~
Synaesthesia
Downloading tracks from Soundcloud and Mixcloud is what I use it for. I think
it can also rip PDF's from Scribd but I'm not sure.

For Youtube I can recommend keepvid.com

~~~
techaddict009
No action by Google yet? They are using Adsense and it probably violates
Adsense TOC!

------
Htsthbjig
The authors of this site have "technical people" bias. Because the spent an
inordinate amount of time thinking about their idea, project, whatever... THEY
BELIEVE EVERYBODY DOES!!

I have no idea what this thing is , what it does and way worse than that,
there is no info in the site for those that want to use it.

~~~
sfrechtling
I found there was a visible link on the page that said "FIRST TIME HERE?!
Better late than never - Read THIS", which takes you to
[http://offliberty.com/#about](http://offliberty.com/#about). The below
content is what appeared.

\-------------------

Offliberty lets you access any online content without a permanent Internet
connection. Today many websites offer nice content but most are difficult to
browse offline. If you have limited access to the Internet you can use
Offliberty to browse any content later - being offline.

If the Internet bus visits your village only once a week or your grandma
doesn't let you use Internet more than 1 hour a day - Offliberty is for you.

Offliberty DOES NOT host and has NO RIGHTS to any content. You must agree with
our Terms of Service and other sites usage rules before you take them offline.
Sometimes browsing offline content requires permission from its author or
owner. Remember to be sure that you have it. We ARE NOT taking any
responsibility for Offliberty users activity.

~~~
eric_bullington
I read that and _still_ had no idea what it was really meant to do, until I
came here and read the comments.

And I'm a web developer.

------
runn1ng
OK, I don't get it, at all.

I have tried to paste random URLs and they all return "Offliberating this URL
is not possible yet."

What is this for? Am I missing something?

edit: Now I pasted this link

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/even-as-marijuana-
gai...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/even-as-marijuana-gains-ground-
some-tightly-enforce-
laws/2014/06/21/2d0f8230-d21d-11e3-9e25-188ebe1fa93b_story.html?hpid=z1)

and it returned links to two random PDFs from the article.

I still have no idea what is this for. I guess it's not for me...?

edit2: Oh, now I got it. It's for ripping videos from youtube. I guess.

~~~
bshimmin
It seems to let you download MP4s from YouTube moderately easily (I determined
this from the node-offliberty package, in the comments below). Beyond that, I
have no idea. I think this could be a candidate for the worst explained and
executed web site to hit the frontpage of HN in a good while.

~~~
runn1ng
Yeah, I found that out too, by googling the name of the website.

It probably works for ripping videos from other websites, too.

I have no idea why is this at the frontpage.

edit: yep, it works for ripping the videos from wapost too.

pasting

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/posttv/national/shiite-
turkmen...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/posttv/national/shiite-turkmen-
villagers-near-baghdad-flee-to-kurdish-controlled-
areas/2014/06/21/e827f2fa-f95f-11e3-9a6b-d701527e9d5d_video.html?hpid=z5)

links to the URL of the mp4 file. Well, I guess it's kinda useful.

------
peterkelly
An explanation on the site of what it actually does would be helpful.

~~~
barbs
There's a link at the bottom, which links to
[http://offliberty.com/#about](http://offliberty.com/#about).

 _Offliberty lets you access any online content without a permanent Internet
connection. Today many websites offer nice content but most are difficult to
browse offline. If you have limited access to the Internet you can use
Offliberty to browse any content later - being offline.

If the Internet bus visits your village only once a week or your grandma
doesn't let you use Internet more than 1 hour a day - Offliberty is for you.

Offliberty DOES NOT host and has NO RIGHTS to any content. You must agree with
our Terms of Service and other sites usage rules before you take them offline.
Sometimes browsing offline content requires permission from its author or
owner. Remember to be sure that you have it. We ARE NOT taking any
responsibility for Offliberty users activity._

------
thegeomaster
I've tried three different URLs and none of them seems to work.

What's the catch?

------
wallzz
I found this on their website , but still don't know how it works : Offliberty
lets you access any online content without a permanent Internet connection.
Today many websites offer nice content but most are difficult to browse
offline. If you have limited access to the Internet you can use Offliberty to
browse any content later - being offline.

If the Internet bus visits your village only once a week or your grandma
doesn't let you use Internet more than 1 hour a day - Offliberty is for you.

Offliberty DOES NOT host and has NO RIGHTS to any content. You must agree with
our Terms of Service and other sites usage rules before you take them offline.
Sometimes browsing offline content requires permission from its author or
owner. Remember to be sure that you have it. We ARE NOT taking any
responsibility for Offliberty users activity.

------
radubogdan
And simple interface waiting for improvement
[here]([https://github.com/radubogdan/node-
offliberty](https://github.com/radubogdan/node-offliberty))

------
p4bl0
The idea is to let you download content that is normally streamed. I've been
using this service for quite some time now. It will work with many websites
such as YouTube or Soundcloud.

~~~
runn1ng
....pornhub doesn't work though. (Yes, I had to try, for science.)

------
ritonlajoie
I'm sorry I typed 'google' in the input bar... it gave me an error saying I
should put a blahblah url. I have no clue what this thing is :)

------
wallzz
I tried it with facebook.com and it returned an MP3 file , that when I try to
download it , it says file not found, the weirdest website ever .

------
swatkat
Well, strange website! It seems to work only with YouTube or Dailymotion (and
similar media sites)?? It gave me links to mp3 and mp4 files.

------
techaddict009
The website has ugliest TOS page :
[http://offliberty.com/tos/](http://offliberty.com/tos/)

------
Synaesthesia
For those wondering what it does, you can use Offliberty to download mixes
from Soundcloud or Mixcloud.

------
norswap
Pointing it at HN offers to download the pdfs from the frontpage.

------
frozenport
There appear to be more angry comments than points.

------
mxxx
it stopped working with soundcloud urls recently, maybe a month or two ago.
good for ripping youtubes though.

------
return0
Can be handy to download youtube videos, but the idea that it has something to
do with liberty is ludicrous.

------
poolpool
Or just use youtube-dl

------
anupshinde
Why isn't there a downvote button here?

